# Fatty liver disease?



## Free2Dream (Aug 10, 2009)

I did a search on the forum regarding FLD but my question wasn't exactly answered, so here it goes.

For the past few days Annabelle hasn't really been touching her food. She's been eating, but not as much as she usually does. She was still running and drinking as usual so I decided I would just keep an eye on her. Then yesterday I realized she hasn't really had a decent bowel movement since Monday night when I changed her bedding. So I called the vet and had an appointment made for this morning, assuming she was constipated. I brought Annie into the vet and after palpating her abdomen she said that she couldn't feel any poop in there, that she was probably empty from eating instead of constipated like I had originally thought. Then she pointed out how yellow her belly is. I feel awful - I see her every day and never noticed that she was getting jaundiced. And I rub her tummy so much!

Anyway, the vet asked if it would be OK to keep her for blood work and stuff. I said yes and should be receiving a call from them this afternoon... I am so upset. The vet suggested she might have FLD because she went off her food. She said that all of this is just speculative until there's a definite diagnosis, but that there are medications to give her and she might do better.

Does anyone know what the prognosis for FLD is? I haven't been able to find much info about it, other than what causes it. Is it likely that the medications will help? I am so worried. I feel terrible... I'm just glad I realized something was off and was able to bring her to the vet in time.


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

Sorry, I'm new to hedgehogs but I found this article: 
http://www.hedgehog-care-expert.com/liver.html

I think it really depends on your individual hedgie and what treatments are available depending on how far it has progressed. Good for you for taking it to the vet straight-away.

What food was it on?

Please post an update after you hear from the vet. I'm wishing the best for you!


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

FLD can progress quickly when a hedgehog does not eat, or eats very little. I am not sure what medicine the vet might give. I know that in the past, I had to sub-q fluids, give prednisone to stimulate appitite and syringe feed A/D until the hedgie starting eating on their own. You have to get aggressive with the treatment because others wise they will die.


----------



## Free2Dream (Aug 10, 2009)

Thank you for replying!

The vet did give her subcutaneous fluids. She also prescribed her an antibiotic?! I was confused by that but she had left the office by the time I came back to pick Annabelle up, so I didn't get to ask her about it. She did mention something about it being chicken flavored, though. (I have to administer it via a little dropper... wish me luck.) She also drew blood but it has to go to a lab and we won't have the results back for a while, unfortunately. I am in the process of trying to reassess her diet, but she is a picky eater and I have no idea what to try next. 

My poor baby, I just want her to get better.  The good thing is that she's still acting like herself in terms of activity level. She still runs on her wheel and drinks, even though her food intake is down.


----------



## tinaraia (Dec 19, 2009)

How is Annabelle doing? Here's hoping she's made a full recovery from FLD.


----------



## chaos_emerald (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear about your little girl! I hope she makes a speedy recovery.
I was wondering if perhaps you could post a pic of her belly? I haven't seen a pic of a jaundiced hedgie and think it could be a useful reference point for others who might be worried about a similar problem. 
thanks!


----------

